# Radars on E11, E44 and E311



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what is the maximum speed limit on Sh.Zayed, Al Khail and Emirates road without being flashed by radards?
I experimented couple of times and exceeded 20 km/h the allowed speed and there was no flash. Do you work at all?
P.S. My fast driving is not dangerous, so please don't attack me for that.


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

sure, the speed limit is 120km/h unless noted otherwise.
driving faster is dangerous.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

gazzacbr said:


> sure, the speed limit is 120km/h unless noted otherwise.
> driving faster is dangerous.


thanks, I can read the sign, I know the announced speed limit, I am talking about radards.

i have to rush as otherwise it takes me 1 hour to work and 1 hour from work and i have no time left for my little daughter, so risk is excused, but as mentioned i don't cause danger on the road by taking the left lane where all cars are driving more or less 140 km/h


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Only yesterday you were saying how important it is to respect the rules of the country you live in, but now you think it's OK to break the speed limit which is essentially breaking a law?

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Only yesterday you were saying how important it is to respect the rules of the country you live in, but now you think it's OK to break the speed limit which is essentially breaking a law?
> 
> -


of course, it has nothing to do with respect if I am among the cars that drive fast I have to follow the speed otherwise it will be dangerous, don't you think? try to drive 120 km/h on the left lane of Emirates road and see how many flashes will blink behind your back


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> of course, it has nothing to do with respect if I am among the cars that drive fast I have to follow the speed otherwise it will be dangerous, don't you think? try to drive 120 km/h on the left lane of Emirates road and see how many flashes will blink behind your back


Then don't drive in the left lane. That should be an overtaking lane anyway. 

Breaking the law is breaking the law no matter how you try to dress it up or excuse it. You can't have it both ways.

-


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

as i said "driving faster is dangerous"
you are asking on this forum how to break the law, what do you expect for an answer?
you seem to have no idea about driving safely, along with all the other people driving at excessive speeds in the left hand lane. you are, or have become, the type of person that most sensible driving people hate. there is no excuse to take a risk with your own (and others) lives.
why do you assume that because you are in the left lane that it is safe to drive faster than the speed limit?
i assume your "little daughter" would not cope too well with you in hospital? (if you were that lucky)
your journey is 1 hour, how much time or distance of that is on 120km/h roads, we can work out how much time you really save by driving at different speeds.
remember "better to be 5 minutes late in this world, that 5 minutes early in the next"


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

gazzacbr said:


> as i said "driving faster is dangerous"
> you are asking on this forum how to break the law, what do you expect for an answer?
> you seem to have no idea about driving safely, along with all the other people driving at excessive speeds in the left hand lane. you are, or have become, the type of person that most sensible driving people hate. there is no excuse to take a risk with your own (and others) lives.
> why do you assume that because you are in the left lane that it is safe to drive faster than the speed limit?
> ...


you are slightly mistaken, most of my way is high speed roads as I live in Discovery Gardens and work in Dubai Silicon Oasis, above that most of the way I take is almost car free, there is no traffic

Elphaba, us, human beings will never agree to one meaning of one word. When I spoke about respect I meant linking religion to way of driving (ie Jynxgirl - is bad driving a muslim thing), however nothing to do with the speed limit
Do you know that as per scientific research one can control the car only up to the speed of 40 km/h, so whether you drive 80 or 120 if there is a donkey on the road and you are unlucky to be nearby, sorry about that


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

They give you 20 km/h grace above the posted 120km/h limit. My cruise control is normally set to 19 km/h over the posted limit, and I haven't had a ticket yet.


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

how about mods close this thread?
there could be legal problems if anyone does actually give advice on how to drive at excessive speeds without being caught.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

bubbles said:


> They give you 20 km/h grace above the posted 120km/h limit. My cruise control is normally set to 19 km/h over the posted limit, and I haven't had a ticket yet.


great, thanks, you answered my question without notations, which I didn't ask for


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gazzacbr said:


> how about mods close this thread?
> there could be legal problems if anyone does actually give advice on how to drive at excessive speeds without being caught.


I could, but I am quite enjoying watching Ella digging herself a hypocritical little hole....

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I could, but I am quite enjoying watching Ella digging herself a hypocritical little hole....
> 
> -


me too Elphaba, I am enjoying watching everyone taking this forum so seriousely... as for me I am just having fun, do you think I am going to ask everyone's opinion how to drive in UAE???? by the way, this forum can be closed if some of the statements from here will reach dubai municipality


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

The radars are not designed to go off unless an object moves passed its camera area at 20k/ph above the posted speed limit on all roads.

I have problems sometimes when the limit changes on the same road 80/100/120. This part is confusing for me, and I got a ticket on SZR the other day for this reason. 

Posting useful information about how the radars and roads function is alright. I think there is a big difference between dangerous and speeding, as the one poster says, after 40k/ph the amount of control is much less. Is there much difference between 120 and 160 -- on the highway? Not really, especially since to be safe, one must be free of an accident scene on the road so that the drivers behind you don't crash into you from behind. In many cases, it's the drivers that are going too slow, the ones not breaking the law, that get hit from behind. Blame the speeding driver, certainly, but go with the flow and avoid the accident altogether. Avoid danger and learn to use the pedal.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> me too Elphaba, I am enjoying watching everyone taking this forum so seriousely... as for me I am just having fun, do you think I am going to ask everyone's opinion how to drive in UAE???? by the way, this forum can be closed if some of the statements from here will reach dubai municipality


I am well aware if the legalities which is why I suggested you are out of order in asking how you may break the law without getting caught. Perhaps I should ban posters who want to act illegally?

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am well aware if the legalities which is why I suggested you are out of order in asking how you may break the law without getting caught. Perhaps I should ban posters who want to act illegally?
> 
> -


I suggest you close this thread, I am not dumn
P.S. Do you really always follow the speed limit and never exceed one? I don't believe )))


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I suggest you close this thread, I am not dumn
> P.S. Do you really always follow the speed limit and never exceed one? I don't believe )))


There is no reason to close it at this stage. 

I have said nothing about how I drive, so you are simply making pointless assumptions now. I suggest you stop making things up.

-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

indigora said:


> Is there much difference between 120 and 160 -- on the highway?


In terms of "feel" I would say no. But unfortunately stopping distances increase exponentially the higher the speed(ie. ooh look at that camel crossing the road. Will my speed difference mean I hit him, or I miss him.). There is also a marked difference in car manouvering and response between those speeds, especially when considering most vehicles on the roads seem to be top heavy, thick tyred SUVs. Not really a good argument. 

I do however agree to a point about going with the flow.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Strangely enough I usually plod along at 100 or so and watch the antics of all the loonies screaming past me, it's a great form of alternative relief, apart from when a bus is trying to sneak up your exhaust of course, but there's ways to get them off your tail...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Strangely enough I usually plod along at 100 or so and watch the antics of all the loonies screaming past me, it's a great form of alternative relief, apart from when a bus is trying to sneak up your exhaust of course, but there's ways to get them off your tail...


Andy, you are cool ))))


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

szr ; 120 km/h from trade center up to Dubai Marina Mall 
140km/h from their up , 
alkhiel road : 120km/h 
emirates road 140km/h (3.5km between radars ) 
Dubai by pass 140km/h 

abu dhabi road 160km/h ( 11km between radars ) 

hope that helpfull ,


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> szr ; 120 km/h from trade center up to Dubai Marina Mall
> 140km/h from their up ,
> alkhiel road : 120km/h
> emirates road 140km/h (3.5km between radars )
> ...


oh yes )) you confirmed my theory
another observation - it's sometimes faster to go from the right lane as somehow people think that they will reach faster if they occupy 2-6 lane )))


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't possibly believe anyone can truely try to justify speeding with ... 

" ..... _i have to rush as otherwise it takes me 1 hour to work and 1 hour from work and i have no time left for my little daughter, *so risk is excused*, but as mentioned i don't cause danger on the road by taking the left lane where all cars are driving more or less 140 km/h _... "

Try getting organised a bit better/earlier or obeying those laws of another country that you so staunchly defended more recently in another thread ... laws are laws ... no excuses!


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

dear , it was always like that , you got a 20km/h a "grace Speed "

carefulle to stick to the speed on alsafouh Road Jumairah and alsafa , Alwasiil

the Grace thingy is only for the Main Road , i guess 

as per the other thing you said ,its always the other lane that goes faster , never the 1 we driving on :S 


TC


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know which lanes are covered by the radars?

For example if the road was quite quiet and someone was speeding in the lane furthest to the right, would they still get flashed or are they configured for fast lanes only?


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

all of them are covered, am pretty sure about it ;/ 

as they i have been told once , all those Radars they got a Rada units inside them in order to track the bad boys on the road !


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Can't possibly believe anyone can truely try to justify speeding with ...
> 
> " ..... _i have to rush as otherwise it takes me 1 hour to work and 1 hour from work and i have no time left for my little daughter, *so risk is excused*, but as mentioned i don't cause danger on the road by taking the left lane where all cars are driving more or less 140 km/h _... "
> 
> Try getting organised a bit better/earlier or obeying those laws of another country that you so staunchly defended more recently in another thread ... laws are laws ... no excuses!


I don't know how long you are in Dubai, but I can say for sure that if you are experienced on driving here you will learn that slow driving is more dangerous on high speed roads than being in a flow, besides safety of driving is more dependant on how much driver is awake and concentrated rather than the speed. If I am sleepy and tired I drive between 80 and 100 as I know I just can't make it with 140 km/h. Use common sense.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I don't know how long you are in Dubai, but I can say for sure that if you are experienced on driving here you will learn that slow driving is more dangerous on high speed roads than being in a flow, besides safety of driving is more dependant on how much driver is awake and concentrated rather than the speed. If I am sleepy and tired I drive between 80 and 100 as I know I just can't make it with 140 km/h. Use common sense.


cant agree more !! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Use common sense.


......and drive at the correct legal speed for the road?

is this thread for real or have i missed something 
i am out of here now.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

gazzacbr said:


> ......and drive at the correct legal speed for the road?
> 
> is this thread for real or have i missed something
> i am out of here now.


you have missed something - you are driving in Dubai )) bye bye


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I don't know how long you are in Dubai, but I can say for sure that if you are experienced on driving here you will learn that slow driving is more dangerous on high speed roads than being in a flow, besides safety of driving is more dependant on how much driver is awake and concentrated rather than the speed. If I am sleepy and tired I drive between 80 and 100 as I know I just can't make it with 140 km/h. Use common sense.[/QUOTE
> 
> 1. Been in the Middle East area for about 7 years, both here and internationally not that I see what that has to do with anything ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Throw a worm ... catch a whale .....


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Ella_and_Yousef said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how long you are in Dubai, but I can say for sure that if you are experienced on driving here you will learn that slow driving is more dangerous on high speed roads than being in a flow, besides safety of driving is more dependant on how much driver is awake and concentrated rather than the speed. If I am sleepy and tired I drive between 80 and 100 as I know I just can't make it with 140 km/h. Use common sense.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

People come from different walks in life. If you are willing to pay for the ticket and go 200k, I could care less. I will just move and get out of the way. If you want to go 80k on the highway, again could care less. I will just go around and keep on driving. 

The ones you have to watch out for, are the personal policers of the roads. They have them everywhere, in every country. They decide what is ok to do. They decide that its ok to go 5 miles over the speed limit, but not 10. And if you should try to pass them, they attempt to 'block' you to let you know that 5 miles is ok, but not 10 (you know what I mean, the mile/km doesnt matter). How someone can decide and justify what exactly is ok, but what is not, in breaking the speed limit/laws, is beyond me. They just make the roads dangerous.


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

The only reason for a speed limit, originally was to keep slow things, like horses, off the roads. In the old days there were no maximum limits, only minimum ones.

As time went on, changes in laws provided more opportunities for everyone to drive cars on the road and so it became necessary to make driving safer, since the masses would now be proliferating the highways. Changes in speed limits were needed because of the increase in the numbers of those nearly blind, uncoordinated, mentally diseased, drug addicted and otherwise downright boreing were to proliferate the roads. It was thought that those who knew how to drive should also slow down to avoid entanglements with this sort of riff-raff.

Speed limits have recently been lowered in this country, and it is due to the enormous numbers of select riff-raff pouring into the UAE from other countries. As well, UAE youngsters are more prone at grab and dashing daddies car and running it into the assorted riff-raff. 

It's a shame that there are speed limits at all, but what else can be done, since so many of you perceived intellectuals don the justification for your survival -- albeit pittiful. You would never survive in the wild. Please, when you see me coming up on your tail and you are in the left lane, get the xxxx out of the way. Thank you.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

indigora said:


> The only reason for a speed limit, originally was to keep slow things, like horses, off the roads. In the old days there were no maximum limits, only minimum ones.
> 
> As time went on, changes in laws provided more opportunities for everyone to drive cars on the road and so it became necessary to make driving safer, since the masses would now be proliferating the highways. Changes in speed limits were needed because of the increase in the numbers of those nearly blind, uncoordinated, mentally diseased, drug addicted and otherwise downright boreing were to proliferate the roads. It was thought that those who knew how to drive should also slow down to avoid entanglements with this sort of riff-raff.
> 
> ...


Got a bit of a laugh out of this...


----------

